# Aquarium seal question.



## lisaseahorse (Dec 20, 2016)

New Aqueon 40 gallon breeder, filled for 48 hours or so, there seems to be be bubbles in between the 2 panes of glass both sides on the front. Back seems fine. The bubbles are not under the excess silicone on the sides, but actually between the 2 panes of glass.

I have attached a photo. What do you all think about it?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

If it's new return it, that seems to be a poorly done joint. Also 40 gallons is a lot of water on your floor!  
My opinion only.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

You made me have a look at my Aqueon 40 breeders, they don't have the bubbles that you have on your tank. It is more like the darker green solid strip at the bottom of your edge from top to bottom. I have no idea whether that is a flaw or not, but IMO for a display tank, it should have a cleaner look without the bubbles. Were the bubbles there or noticeable before the tank was filled?


----------



## lisaseahorse (Dec 20, 2016)

hp10BII said:


> You made me have a look at my Aqueon 40 breeders, they don't have the bubbles that you have on your tank. It is more like the darker green solid strip at the bottom of your edge from top to bottom. I have no idea whether that is a flaw or not, but IMO for a display tank, it should have a cleaner look without the bubbles. Were the bubbles there or noticeable before the tank was filled?


No, the bubbles were not noticeable or visible when empty, and wasn't until it was filled and sat overnight that I started to see them, now that the tank is empty again, its not as noticeable but still there. The 20 long (Tetra tank) I have no bubbles, and this is my first time experiencing this sort of issue.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

What is happening is that water pressure is pushing the 2 glass panes apart and is expanding minute air bubbles trapped in the glue. That's why they appear under pressure and disappear when pressure is relieved (i.e. When tank is empty)

A good seal actually uses a very very thin layer of glue between the two glass panes. If too much silicone is used, the silicone starts stretching like an elastic band and shows the bubbles you see. This is VERY BAD. Your tank will not hold for very long at all. That seal is weak throughout the join.

Return it and save yourself a lot of heartache


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Definitely return that. I don't buy aqueon tanks anymore because of this reason, seems like every one I ever owned the same thing happened. Never had a problem with marineland but not sure they even make 40 breeders.


----------



## lisaseahorse (Dec 20, 2016)

It was returned and got a another one which seems fine, don't see anything. Both Aqueon and J&L were very helpful, first time I have experienced this so wasn't sure, but new tank seems fine.


----------

